# Divorce in Italy



## maryjane222 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi guys.Im pretty desperate so anyone having any info on this please share..I'm in the middle of a separazione giudiziale for my husband's fault who cheated me a beat me but he asked the court to deny me going back to my country with our 2 daughters (1&5) not to live there but even to visit so the court decided that I would need HIS authorisation..Anyone went through this or anything similar??please share any info..(.my daughters are dual citizens)


----------

